# Don't buy a heavy wheel . . . goodbye pics



## powerdrift (May 21, 2002)

AF, two words:

BBS RG-R


----------



## powerdrift (May 21, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *
> I don't understand how everyone on fanatics has rims yet there are only a couple of pictures of GT1's there . . . *


Easy... most over there go for looks and not speed... there are plenty of great looking rims that weigh a ton.... and then there are some that are light and look great too, but cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

How much do stock 17's (let's say M68's) weigh WITHOUT the tires?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Capitalist said:


> *How much do stock 17's (let's say M68's) weigh WITHOUT the tires? *


I am pretty sure they weigh 23-24 lbs. give or take 1/2 lb. and depending on which one (front is slightly lighter since it's a drop skinnier)


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *Since weight has been a big thing for me and I am loving the feeling my car now has with the 46lb wheels, I might just go with the GT1's if I could see a decent picture of them on some E46's . . . *


Here ya go


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

I was thinking about these, but am leaning towards BBS RG-R's now...


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Space,

Those 18"s or 19"s? What widths?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

MikeW said:


> *Space,
> 
> Those 18"s or 19"s? What widths? *


I'm actually not sure. I don't even remember when or where I found those pictures :eeps:

I'll guess they're 18's since I believe the GT1 only comes in 17 and 18.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Those are 18's in that picture . . . I've spoken to the owner of that car and he had told me . . .


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *Ack . . . Tirerack told me the 18 x 8.5 wheel is 24 lbs. is the 24.7 you found for the 18 x 8.5 or the 18 x 9.5 ?
> 
> Also, I don't know how much the SO3's weight but I would have to guess they way A LOT . . .
> 
> I am figuring your front GT3 wheels to weigh in at 50 lbs. and the rear to be 54 lbs. but this is just a guess. *


Front Wheels weigh in at 56 lbs and the rears are 58 lbs. The 24.7 lbs weight was for a 18x8 rim. I am really surprised the S03's weigh in at more the 30 lbs. How much do the stock M68's weigh, without a tire?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Ack said:


> *Front Wheels weigh in at 56 lbs and the rears are 58 lbs. The 24.7 lbs weight was for a 18x8 rim. I am really surprised the S03's weigh in at more the 30 lbs. How much do the stock M68's weigh, without a tire? *


Stock M68's wiegh in at 24 lbs. give or take 1/2 lbs. depending on whether its the front or rear wheel


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Pete . . . one other thing, those wheels are almost as heavy as mine . . . how do you like them ?

Is it possible that the wheel weights that we are getting are BS or if they aren't than the Bridgestones are extremely HEAVY !!!!

Basically our front wheels were the same size 235/40/18 with a 18 x 8.5 wheel, mine weighed in at 58lbs. and yours at 56lbs. 

Either the wheel weights you have for 24lbs are BS or the Imagines really aren't THAT heavy . . . because they would then weigh in at 26 lbs. which isn't bad . . .

To confuse you and other people more, the Yokohama ES100 is supposed to weigh 23lbs. which would make it . . . 9 lbs lighter then a SO3 

This makes no sense . . . .


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

ALan-

With the clears, the topaz blue and the painted moldings-- your car looks absolutely perfect. A casual observer wouldn't even notice that it had been modded-- just that it looks right. BMW should deliver it from the factory that way. I actually think the M68s will look better than those heavy wheels you bought.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *Pete . . . one other thing, those wheels are almost as heavy as mine . . . how do you like them ?
> 
> Is it possible that the wheel weights that we are getting are BS or if they aren't than the Bridgestones are extremely HEAVY !!!!
> 
> ...


Now I am completely confused. :banghead:

I actually love the new rims. I have the ECIS CAI so this is helping to offset any loss in performance due to the larger, heavier wheels. I always thought the car wasn't overly quick, or overly slow, its just right. When I want an acceleration rush, I jump on my sport bike.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

MikeW said:



> *Space,
> 
> Those 18"s or 19"s? What widths? *


Those are 19"s. Compare the side wall to the M3 next to it.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Those are 19"s. Compare the side wall to the M3 next to it. *


Dan, I've spoken through email to the owner of that car and they are 18's . . . one of the nice things about those GT1's is the fact that they look like a 19 yet they are 18 . . . plus they don't make that wheel in an 19 anyway


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Ack said:


> *Now I am completely confused. :banghead:
> 
> I actually love the new rims. I have the ECIS CAI so this is helping to offset any loss in performance due to the larger, heavier wheels. I always thought the car wasn't overly quick, or overly slow, its just right. When I want an acceleration rush, I jump on my sport bike.  *


Pete, you know you can return the SO3 tires if the weight thing bothers ytou . . . Bridgestone has a 30 day return policy

Also I would rate the car as pretty fast, my car must have hit that break-in point where it got faster (almost have 4000 miles) and it really is much quicker then I remember it being before I got the Imagines.

0-60 in 6.1 is pretty quick !!!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> *ALan-
> 
> With the clears, the topaz blue and the painted moldings-- your car looks absolutely perfect. A casual observer wouldn't even notice that it had been modded-- just that it looks right. BMW should deliver it from the factory that way. I actually think the M68s will look better than those heavy wheels you bought. *


Thanks Rob . . . I am at the point I HAVE to get new wheels . . . it's been a 2 month project and I can't let it go . . . plus I need to replace these Conti's so I might as well get new wheels


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Dan, I've spoken through email to the owner of that car and they are 18's . . . one of the nice things about those GT1's is the fact that they look like a 19 yet they are 18 . . . plus they don't make that wheel in an 19 anyway *


I'll take your word for it...Also forgot that M3 tires have a higher aspect ratio than normal 3 series.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *To confuse you and other people more, the Yokohama ES100 is supposed to weigh 23lbs. which would make it . . . 9 lbs lighter then a SO3 *


SO3 tire weights

235/40R18 26 lbs


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ObD - thanks for the link . . .

Ack - your scale is not working correctly . . . I spoke to Jim at tirerack( great guy and really knowledgable) 

He said they wieghed the GT3 18 x 8.5 wheel and it is 24lbs, he said the Bridgestone is around 26lbs for the 235/40/18 give or take a couple of pounds.

Your wheel should come out to 50lbs not 56lbs

BTW he also said the official weight for the 18 x 8.5 Imagine is a whopping 36 lbs :yikes: :yikes: which would make the SO3 tire about 23 lbs. (since I weighed mine in at 59lbs.)
Now that 36 lbs might be shipping weight so it might be a couple less which makes sense . . .


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

I had 19x10 Breyton Magics Racing on my 540i and i also could see a big difference versus the stock. I weighed the rear with pirelli p zero 275 30 19 together the scale showed 65-70 lbs.

So from there on i will only buy rims that weigh less than 30 lbs.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *ObD - thanks for the link . . .
> 
> Ack - your scale is not working correctly . . . I spoke to Jim at tirerack( great guy and really knowledgable)
> 
> ...


I actually got the weight off of the shipping label on the tires. Then again, it was wrapped in cardboard and other fun stuff. The 255/35/18 S03 weighs in at 28 lbs, so on the 18 x 9.5 rim the total weight is probably around 54 lbs. That is a really heavy tire then since the M68's weigh about the same as these yet come in about 4 lbs lighter, but 4 lbs isn't that much when going from 17's to 18's.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *I don't know if those wheels will look to bling for my car since they have the bolts on the edge of the wheels. On a color like Topaz which is already showy, it might be too much . . .
> 
> If I had a white, Silver or Black it might be a different story plus I really don't want to spend THAT much on wheels . . .
> 
> ...


Not on blue, but here you go, Alan...


----------

